# Has this been around.....?



## john pen (Feb 2, 2006)

Has this been around awhile ? I saw it last night on "Ham on the Street". Burns newspapers ??

http://www.bizgifts.com/grill.html


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 2, 2006)

Looks like a charcoal chimney with a grill on top.


----------



## Finney (Feb 2, 2006)

I can't even image cooking over newspaper.  It stinks terribly when burning.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm with Finney on this one, plus all the ash will rise in that chimney thing. Now if Susan was still around......


----------



## john pen (Feb 2, 2006)

I agree..Ive got a wood stove we heat with, and I burn a lot of paper to get the fire started. It does have a nasty smell when its burning..


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 9, 2006)

Bob T said:
			
		

> [quote="Will R.":1uy67339]I remember seeing this late,late one night at least 10 years ago. I believe Dick Butkus or another NFL great was hawking it.



I remember that *infomercial*  also lol. I didn't know they were still around. 
Most papers use an oil base ink, I don't think that is something that I would want the smoke from hitting my food. 
Some papers are using a water base ink now, but I would still stay away from it.[/quote:1uy67339]

Say no more, if it has an infomercial for it, I need one! #-o


----------



## Ineffectual (Feb 9, 2006)

http://users.aristotle.net/~shicks/qwikcook/index.html

This guy loves his.  Best place to actually get one is to watch them on ebay.  You can get one for under $20 shipped if your patient.  Its good for quick thin burgers and hot dogs.


----------

